# I wrote a letter to my DP



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dear DP,

Wake me up when I try to sleep
Pull me in when I'm in too deep
Paralyze my emotions when I try to weep
Suck my dick, my heart's mine to keep.

From,
Surfingisfun001


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

lol This made me laugh. I like it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Dear Kenny,

Thats cool as
Im a bit down and fed up 
so I ghess my downness 
can suck your dick too

From Spirit.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Lots of dick sucking goin' on in this thread. lol I guess my DP can suck your dick too then. I think you're set for the week Kenny.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

lol Well you never know it may be a cure.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Hmm. If it turns out to be a cure I should grow a penis. lol


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

> Thats cool as
> Im a bit down and fed up
> so I ghess my downness
> can suck your dick too





> I guess my DP can suck your dick too then.


wow thanks 



Spirit said:


> lol Well you never know it may be a cure.


i can be a guinea pig if it's for the cause. we can set up a banner somewhere saying "suck this mans dick in hopes of finding a cure for people with dissociative disorders"


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I really think we may have something here. There should be more than one test subject just to make sure the results are consistent.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

way to think scientific conjurus


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

boys :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah..... guys behave! :|  :wink:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

awww where's the fun in that? 8)


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> awww where's the fun in that? 8)


Nopes I couldnt find it...Resume!


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Conjurus said:


> I really think we may have something here. There should be more than one test subject just to make sure the results are consistent.


I guess science can serve a purpose afterall ey conjurus? I'm really glad i can offer hope. 8)


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Conjurus said:
> 
> 
> > I really think we may have something here. There should be more than one test subject just to make sure the results are consistent.
> ...


You're the people's hero Kenny! Keep up the good fight.. of science.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Conjurus said:


> Keep up the good fight..


Keepin' it up


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

:roll: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL :arrow:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Another letter

Dear Dp,

bring me down
spin my head around
bash me against the ground
suck my dick, I?ll still be around

Sincerely,
Surfingisfun001


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

With all the fallatio going on in here I think we need a little cunnilingus for us girls. :wink: 8)


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

invisible.ink said:


> With all the fallatio going on in here I think we need a little cunnilingus for us girls. :wink: 8)


I have an abnormally large tongue.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Conjurus said:


> invisible.ink said:
> 
> 
> > With all the fallatio going on in here I think we need a little cunnilingus for us girls. :wink: 8)
> ...


A Jean Simmons (sp?) tongue? :lol:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Not quite as long, but a lot wider.


----------



## creativeinchaos (Dec 8, 2008)

Dear DP,

You still can't stop me from laughing
At threads like these.
Oh yah,
Blow me.

Not so Sincerely Yours,
Owen


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

creativeinchaos said:


> Dear DP,
> 
> You still can't stop me from laughing
> At threads like these.
> ...


 :lol: awesome


----------

